# Nintendo America Q1 2012 Lineup



## prowler (Dec 13, 2011)

http://press.nintend...es.jsp?id=32044


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

Hum... Only game I might import is Devil Survivor 2, seems really good. ^^
Hurray for region free games. *stares at 3ds*


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 13, 2011)

No Monster Hunter Tri G... 

Edit: oh it's Q1.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Still no paper mario? I know for fact from a trusted leak, the game has been finished (including translations) since late October. WTH are they waiting for?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 13, 2011)

If no one is going to make anything worth buying for the Nintendo DS, then what's the point of not discontinuing it?


----------



## prowler (Dec 13, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If no one is going to make anything worth buying for the Nintendo DS, then what's the point of not discontinuing it?


Because there are still plenty of other games out there?
Look at the PS2.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 13, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Still no paper mario? I know for fact from a trusted leak, the game has been finished (including translations) since late October. WTH are they waiting for?


Your trusted leak must be wrong. Nintendo mentioned that Paper Mario will only be released in 2012. Normally the US version will be out earlier/slightly later than Europe.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 13, 2011)

Circle Pad Pro gloms onto 3DS on Feb. 7, exclusively at GameStop for $20

so
$20 and GameStop ONLY(for now)?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 13, 2011)

He wasn't wrong on for info on other games. Nintendo is holding the game back for some reason.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2011)

pes 2012? wow is it a late release or dont i know about its recent release?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 13, 2011)

The hell is Rhythm Theif??!


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 13, 2011)

No Animal Crossing 3DS in January. QQ


----------



## lcleong (Dec 13, 2011)

i think they forgot to add inazuma eleven 2 firestorm and blizzard is coming on Q1 in europe too..


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet, VVVVVV is coming Q1.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

lcleong said:


> i think they forgot to add inazuma eleven 2 firestorm and blizzard is coming on Q1 in europe too..


Inazuma Eleven is only for Europe... It won't be released in teh USA for now.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 13, 2011)

Mutant Mudds  will be my first E-Shop game for the 3DS. I'm purchasing it as soon as it's released. I am actually pretty excited about this game. Search it on Google, if you want to know why.


----------



## bowser (Dec 13, 2011)

Where the hell is Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles? D:


----------



## Qtis (Dec 13, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> He wasn't wrong on for info on other games. Nintendo is holding the game back for some reason.


Too many games at once = fewer sales when released because of limited amount of money possible to spend on video games = makes games look bad? That's one theory that I've seen regarding game releases when a new console is released (I'm considering 3DS new until the DS is more faded).

Some interesting games, some not so. Maybe I'll end up importing a few for a change..


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2011)

Suprisingly enough, I think this quarter I can actually say I'm happy with the planned releases. Can't wait for Devil Survivor 2, Rayman Origins looks decent, been waiting for the new Mario and Sonic Olympics for quite some time, Resident Evil - I expected Capcom to release that on the launch of the 3DS, Mario Party's always a blast... good job, Nintendo! Successful CPR attempt, you're still livin'.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

That is a dreadful list. ToA, maybe Kid Icarus, maybe Rayman, Mario Party 9 (should be on the 3DS too, QQ), and Devil Survivor 2.
Ouch.

I hope Q2 looks better.


----------



## .Darky (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems the only decent title left for the DS is Devil Survivor 2.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2011)

next years looking to be a poor year for gaming.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a 2.5D metroid and a new castlevania game :/
Then I might buy a 3ds xd


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 13, 2011)

bowser said:


> Where the hell is Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles? D:


Professor Layton games always come out toward the end of the year.

OT: The only games I'll get during Q1 are Kid Icarus and Tales of the Abyss. I guess most of my attention during that time frame will be toward the PS Vita.


----------



## prowler (Dec 13, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> next years looking to be a poor year for gaming.


Have a look at the other consoles for Q1 before making a statement like that.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 13, 2011)

Heroes of Ruin is confirmed for Q1 already....

Why isn't it on there?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2011)

Interested in,

_*3DS/DS games*_
Revelations (except for the fact that it's survival-horror!)
MGS 3D: Snake Eater (that's a big maybe but I'll probably get it when it lowers in price just for a portable version)
Tekken 3D (60 FPS!)
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
_*eShop*_
Colors! 3D
VVVVVV (Played the PC version and loved it)
NightSky
Mutant Mudds
Mighty Switch Forced
I wish Mask of Miracle was being released in Q1 for North America, though. Otherwise, it's a decent list.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't wait for Devil Survivor 2.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 13, 2011)

Where's my Animal Crossing 3DS?  :C

Nothing interesting to me aside from [possibly] Resident Evil: Revelations.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Where's my Animal Crossing 3DS?  :C
> 
> Nothing interesting to me aside from [possibly] Resident Evil: Revelations.




Why would you want to start playing the 3DS version when you haven't finished the DS one yet? It'll spoil the ending,  don't go ahead of yourself.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 13, 2011)

Colors!, is that the same as the homebrew? Is nintendo starting to accept the fact that homebrew isn't bad?


----------



## Forstride (Dec 13, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Why would you want to start playing the 3DS version when you haven't finished the DS one yet? It'll spoil the ending,  don't go ahead of yourself.


Wait...Do you mean Animal Crossing, or Resident Evil?  I've played both (Played the hell out of AC:WW), and IIRC, I did beat Deadly Silence...How would you know if I didn't regardless?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 13, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want to start playing the 3DS version when you haven't finished the DS one yet? It'll spoil the ending,  don't go ahead of yourself.
> ...



Obviously I mean Animal Crossing, and Deadly Silence = RE1, so Revelations would actually be a sequel to 5.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought KH3DS is supposed to be Q1? Can't wait  for jump festa.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 13, 2011)

VVVVVV and colors, sweet.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 14, 2011)

No AAA titles anytime soon, Resi and Metal Gear are OK , but no Paper Mario and no Luigi's Mansion 2 ???
The 3DS will have a very hard time when PSVita comes out next February, PSVita has better graphics, better connectivity, better controls with no need for the bulky Circle Pad Pro, and a much better screen.
I think my 3DS will look like a baby's toy in comparison with my PSVita, and will start collecting dust sooner than I expected, unless a flashcart with real 3DS support comes out soon ...


----------



## xNicollas (Dec 14, 2011)

monster hunter?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If no one is going to make anything worth buying for the Nintendo DS, then what's the point of not discontinuing it?



Why get rid of what isn't broken?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> If no one is going to make anything worth buying for the Nintendo DS, then what's the point of not discontinuing it?



I dunno, maybe those +/- 6000 games that still sell pretty well. (Counting all regions)


----------



## Izzy011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like February is going to be a crazy month for me :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > next years looking to be a poor year for gaming.
> ...


not interested in shooters, racing and button masher fighting games


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess I have to wait until summer for some good games to come out. The only three games on that list worth purchasing is Kid Icarus: Uprising, Mario Party 9 and Rayman Origins.

I might give Shin Megami Tensei a shot.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Still no paper mario? I know for fact from a trusted leak, the game has been finished (including translations) since late October. WTH are they waiting for?



...Wouldn't it be because they want to release later so they don't have to compete with themselves? That seems pretty obvious.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 14, 2011)

And with that, the Wii is officially done.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Dec 14, 2011)

About freakin' time La-Mulana gets released, oh well, at least it's finally coming!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2011)

Literally nothing here for me honestly. Maybe Devil Survivor 2 but SRPGs basically put me to sleep nowadays. I'd much rather want a Strange Journey sequel. It wasn't a SRPG which is points in my book (not because SRPGs are bad but they became so plentiful that the genre has now become dead to me) and it ditched a lot of that typical TWEWY rip off "hip J-Kids with hip J-Stuff" crap.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

nice there a few solid games in there that i want


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Literally nothing here for me honestly. Maybe Devil Survivor 2 but SRPGs basically put me to sleep nowadays. I'd much rather want a Strange Journey sequel. It wasn't a SRPG which is points in my book (not because SRPGs are bad but they became so plentiful that the genre has now become dead to me) and it ditched a lot of that typical TWEWY rip off "hip J-Kids with hip J-Stuff" crap.



Loved SJ for the most part,DS2 is probaly the last big title to be expected for the DS unless they translate some past games which I think they promised but I havn't heard a damn thing about it yet,ds2 was enjoyable from what I remember from it despite not speaking a lick of japanese but I did stop playing it ages ago after getting stuck on a boss on the 5th day...


----------



## ferofax (Dec 15, 2011)

masterchan777 said:


> No AAA titles anytime soon, Resi and Metal Gear are OK , but no Paper Mario and no Luigi's Mansion 2 ???
> The 3DS will have a very hard time when PSVita comes out next February, PSVita has better graphics, better connectivity, better controls with no need for the bulky Circle Pad Pro, and a much better screen.
> I think my 3DS will look like a baby's toy in comparison with my PSVita, and will start collecting dust sooner than I expected, unless a flashcart with real 3DS support comes out soon ...


Lol, Resident Evil isn't AAA enough for you?

And lol at PSVita's connectivity. At best, it'll be like on a 3G modem. And like a 3G modem, you can pretty much forget about stability. Anybody with a phone around is basically another interference. And the data plans! My, you have to pay for data plans too, just like in phones. In about a few months you'll probably rack up a bill worth another PSVita. Mwahaha, milk you all for all you're worth, and then some more.

As for your 3DS collecting dust, feel free to stuff it in right now. I'm not the one who paid for it anyways, lol.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 15, 2011)

Where is the shovelware list?


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 16, 2011)

No Paper Mario 3D? Pity...


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 18, 2011)

So I have 4 games (those being MGS3D, ToA, ResiEvil, and Kid Icarus) over the course of 3 months. This is definitely more than enough. the 3DS recently became my primary console and I don't even play my 360 anymore. Not to mention eShop... and the fact that I have a few of DS games to catch up on...

I remember the DS did not have anywhere close to the amount of good titles as the 3DS in the same time frame. And everyone kept saying the PSP would be so much better than the DS. lol well we all know how that turned out.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not much to look forward to...


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 20, 2011)

No Animal Crossing? D:


----------

